# New Glock owner here



## steve24 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm proud to say that I just traded my S&W Sigma 9mm in on a new Glock 26! :smt023

I had been fairly happy with my Sigma (except for the heavy trigger pull), until I fired my Handgun Safety Instructor's Glock. Man, what a difference! The trigger was so much lighter and smoother and I liked the overall feel of the Glock much better than the Sigma. I knew then that I was gonna have to get me a Glock.

I can't wait to get out and put a few rounds through my new toy! :smt068


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome to the club. Good shooting pistols, I'm sure you will enjoy it. Plus it will last forever.:smt038


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Dark Side, Darth Steve. 

I think you'll like it here: guns that work all the time, cheap and plentiful magazines, a plethora of accessories, and all the holster designs you could ever want.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Good choice. Great hideout gun. Shoots great and EVERYTIME you pull the trigger. Get a good holster (the Glock holster works just great) or one of them clip thingys that mounts on the gun and lets you slip it in your waistband. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Charlie said:


> one of them clip thingys that mounts on the gun and lets you slip it in your waistband. :smt023


DO NOT use one of these devices if you carry with a loaded chamber. Which makes them less than useless, in my opinion.

Get a good holster. Glocks are not safe when carried loaded without a holster.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> DO NOT use one of these devices if you carry with a loaded chamber. Which makes them less than useless, in my opinion.
> 
> Get a good holster. Glocks are not safe when carried loaded without a holster.


I disagree. I've TRIED to get one to fire (unloaded, of course) and can't do it. I have yet to read about or even hear about any instance of this happening. If anyone knows of this happening, I would be interested in seeing the site. I also disagree that carring a gun without a round in the chamber is "less than useless". I does make the gun slower to use than having one in the chamber, but does not make it "useless". Just my $.02 'cause I'm not an expert.


----------



## steve24 (Jul 10, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Good choice. Great hideout gun. Shoots great and EVERYTIME you pull the trigger. Get a good holster (the Glock holster works just great) or one of them clip thingys that mounts on the gun and lets you slip it in your waistband. :smt023


I bought an "Uncle Mike's" Sidekick IWB holster when I got the gun. I really didn't know exactly what kind of holster I wanted and this one was inexpensive, so I thought it would do me until I figure out what I really want.


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

Charlie said:


> I disagree. I've TRIED to get one to fire (unloaded, of course) and can't do it. I have yet to read about or even hear about any instance of this happening. If anyone knows of this happening, I would be interested in seeing the site. I also disagree that carring a gun without a round in the chamber is "less than useless". I does make the gun slower to use than having one in the chamber, but does not make it "useless". Just my $.02 'cause I'm not an expert.


No, it won't happen when you are trying to make it fire.... it will happen when you least expect it. An uncovered trigger on a chambered Glock is NOT safe.

A chambered round is much more reliable than trying to cycle the action when under extreme stress.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Great choice. Picture TIME!!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I disagree. I've TRIED to get one to fire (unloaded, of course) and can't do it. I have yet to read about or even hear about any instance of this happening. If anyone knows of this happening, I would be interested in seeing the site. I also disagree that carring a gun without a round in the chamber is "less than useless". I does make the gun slower to use than having one in the chamber, but does not make it "useless". Just my $.02 'cause I'm not an expert.


I'm not an expert either, but I meant the clip device was useless, not the gun. 

The consensus of _all_ actual experts is that Glocks are unsafe to carry with loaded chamber without a holster that rigidly covers the trigger guard.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome to the club...you will enjoy.


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

steve24 said:


> I'm proud to say that I just traded my S&W Sigma 9mm in on a new Glock 26! :smt023
> 
> I had been fairly happy with my Sigma (except for the heavy trigger pull), until I fired my Handgun Safety Instructor's Glock. Man, what a difference! The trigger was so much lighter and smoother and I liked the overall feel of the Glock much better than the Sigma. I knew then that I was gonna have to get me a Glock.
> 
> I can't wait to get out and put a few rounds through my new toy! :smt068


*
You won't be sorry! I love my GLOCKs!*


----------



## steve24 (Jul 10, 2007)

westernamerican said:


> *
> You won't be sorry! I love my GLOCKs!*


I was able to take my new Glock to the range last Saturday and I got to put a couple hundred rounds through it. Man, it was sweet! :smt023

But I'm still waiting on my handgun carry permit...:smt076


----------

